#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-05-05
<GintasDX> Ahoy
<IdleOne> hello GintasDX
<GintasDX> does default usr/bin folder permission is 755?
<IdleOne> GintasDX: I am not certain but you should /join #ubuntu that is the support channel
<GintasDX> Awws. I found help on Xubuntu. See ya.
<IdleOne> ok
